# Which breed is this?



## farhanmazhari (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi All,

Just got this betta, I dont know which breed is this, it has unusual hump on head. Also what about gender male or female.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

He's a Betta Splendens, or just a good old regular Betta.  His hump is a deformity, but it shouldn't cause him problems.

ETA: Forgot to say, he's a boy. Tail type is plakat.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my, I've never seen a spinal deformity that bad before! Poor boy, but yes +1 to all NeptunesMom said.

However, be careful with his feedings and what you feed; he may have some stomach or intestinal issues because of his deformity. If you feed high quality pellets like New Life Spectrum then he will be able to digest the food easier and use more of the nutrients from it. The higher digestibility the less solid poop comes out so he'll just excrete it through his gills in a more liquid form that you won't see. So the reason that is good is because less will have to pass through his entire intestinal system and that will avoid feces back up more or less in him.


----------

